# Not quite a Malaysian Jewel...



## Draiman (Jun 10, 2010)

...But nonetheless an interesting Scolopendrid from the Cameron Highlands, Malaysia. I'll post some better shots when I get it housed and settled in.













It is pretty much identical to a specimen I personally found and collected in March this year:


----------



## codykrr (Jun 10, 2010)

WOW! Very nice Gavin.  Everytime i look at your pede pics it makes me want more.  Too bad there just not that popular over here,and when you find a nice species there outrageous.

Excellent shots man.  Did you cant this or what?


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 10, 2010)

U bought without a pic,silly.


Still a very nice pede


----------



## Draiman (Jun 10, 2010)

nissan480 said:


> U bought without a pic,silly.
> 
> 
> Still a very nice pede


Lol nah, I didn't pay Malaysian Jewel prices for this pede. Anyway, prices in Europe and Asia are half of those in the US


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad you didnt, cause thats no MJ. By the way, how much do real ones run in those parts?

Still, nicer then a mutilans.

Can you get these?






Sorry, cant help but brag


----------



## Draiman (Jun 10, 2010)

nissan480 said:


> Glad you didnt, cause thats no MJ. By the way, how much do real ones run in those parts?
> 
> Still, nicer then a mutilans.
> 
> ...


Oh, no. We also don't get these:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_Tech_massacre

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbine_High_School_massacre

Nor do we get thousands of deaths from firearms each year.


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 10, 2010)

Very horrible situations you linked. 

People kill people, not guns! Although aiming gets a little tiresome.;P

So, whats the standard price of a MJ when you can actually get one?LMBO


----------



## Draiman (Jun 10, 2010)

nissan480 said:


> Very horrible situations you linked.
> 
> People kill people, not guns! Although aiming gets a little tiresome.;P
> 
> So, whats the standard price of a MJ when you can actually get one?LMBO


People _with guns_ kill people. But I'll leave it at that. Have fun with your guns 

About 45 USD each. LMBO


----------



## Travis K (Jun 10, 2010)

Draiman said:


> People _with guns_ kill people. But I'll leave it at that. Have fun with your guns


Oh, I so would love to take this to the WH...


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 10, 2010)

that is really cheap. I paid sixty each and that was a fluke.

Enjoy playin with your pede. Man, wish I could trade my rights for cheap insects. I mean, my government will protect me and provide for me.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 10, 2010)

that pede is beautiful.I wish I could go to malaysia and play with all the neat bugs.


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 10, 2010)

"Now you will receive us. We do not ask for your poor or your hungry. We do not want your tired and sick. It is your corrupt we claim.It is your evil that will be sought by us.With every breath, we shall hunt them down.Each day we will spill their blood til it rains down from the skies.Do not kill, do not rape, do not steal, these are principles which every man of every faith can embrace.These are not polite suggestions. These are codes of behavior and those of you that ignore them will pay the dearest cost.There are varying degrees of evil, we urge you lesser forms of filth not to push the bounds and cross over into true corruption, into our domain. But if you do, one day you will look behind you and you will see we three and on that day you will reap it. And we will send you to which ever god you wish.And shepherds we shall be, for thee my Lord for thee, power hath descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy command. We shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be. In nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti"


----------



## Draiman (Jun 10, 2010)

nissan480 said:


> Man, wish I could trade my rights for cheap insects. I mean, my government will protect me and provide for me.


In all honesty, I've never understood the need for you guys to own guns. "Personal safety"? Heck, if all guns were outlawed, and the laws well-enforced, then people wouldn't have guns to attack you with in the first place; and then you wouldn't need a gun for "personal safety". You may think this is a bit naive, but if my government (Singapore) can make guns virtually non-existent among civilians all over the country, then why would other nations be incapable of doing the same?

But whatever, this is a debate for the WH. Again, have fun with your guns.  Personally I can certainly see why guns can be fun, and apart from that I can also see why you feel they are "necessary", but ultimately I personally think they do more harm than good, and I think crime statistics in the US support my view.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 10, 2010)

super-pede said:


> that pede is beautiful.I wish I could go to malaysia and play with all the neat bugs.


I wish I could get my hands on some _S. heros_!


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 10, 2010)

Draiman said:


> In all honesty, I've never understood the need for you guys to own guns. "Personal safety"? Heck, if all guns were outlawed, and the laws well-enforced, then people wouldn't have guns to attack you with in the first place; and then you wouldn't need a gun for "personal safety". You may think this is a bit naive, but if my government (Singapore) can make guns virtually non-existent among civilians all over the country, then why would other nations be incapable of doing the same?
> 
> But whatever, this is a debate for the WH. Again, have fun with your guns.  Personally I can certainly see why guns can be fun, and apart from that I can also see why you feel they are "necessary", but ultimately I personally think they do more harm than good, and I think crime statistics in the US support my view.


Criminals dont follow laws and thats why we have them. Gun control only affects those that follow the law. Essentially it arms the criminal. those links you posted, they both took place in a gun free zone. Thats partly why so many were killed. Actually statistics prove that a armed population eliminates crimes far better than any law enforcement could. Look at australia(very sad). They passed severe gun control two years ago and are now paying for it.

Millions upon millions have been killed by there own government, and the one thing they all had in common was that they were disarmed before.

After reading you opinion, I understand it and fully respect.

Rant off


----------



## spyd3r1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Draiman said:


> In all honesty, I've never understood the need for you guys to own guns. "Personal safety"? Heck, if all guns were outlawed, and the laws well-enforced, then people wouldn't have guns to attack you with in the first place; and then you wouldn't need a gun for "personal safety". You may think this is a bit naive, but if my government (Singapore) can make guns virtually non-existent among civilians all over the country, then why would other nations be incapable of doing the same?
> 
> But whatever, this is a debate for the WH. Again, have fun with your guns.  Personally I can certainly see why guns can be fun, and apart from that I can also see why you feel they are "necessary", but ultimately I personally think they do more harm than good, and I think crime statistics in the US support my view.


Dude! Just because you make guns illegal doesnt mean the criminals are going to stop having them. That would leave all the criminals with guns and the innocent civilians without protection.  Your logic is full of FAIL!!!


----------



## Draiman (Jun 10, 2010)

spyd3r1 said:


> Dude! Just because you make guns illegal doesnt mean the criminals are going to stop having them. That would leave all the criminals with guns and the innocent civilians without protection.  Your logic is full of FAIL!!!


Read:



Draiman said:


> if all guns were outlawed, and *the laws well-enforced*, then people wouldn't have guns to attack you with in the first place; and then you wouldn't need a gun for "personal safety".


My country has had immense success on this issue, by making guns illegal, and then ENFORCING those gun laws. So by your logic, my country has no criminals? The KEY to said success is PROPER ENFORCEMENT of firearms laws. Criminals are not above the law, and criminal activity *can* be controlled by law enforcement, contrary to what you think. Let me put it this way: if a particular government bans guns, AND then doesn't bother enforcing that ban, then of course criminals would have access to them. On the contrary, if that government cracks down on arms smuggling, organised crime within the country, and shuts down civilian firearm manufacturers, among other similar measures, then it would have success with criminals and guns. Do you have any idea how many other countries have gun bans, YET have much lower crime and murder rates than the United States?

My point is - The legality and widespread availability of guns and gun stores in the US is what partially causes many, if not most, gun crimes. Make guns illegal = no gun stores = LESS gun crimes. You can argue that criminals could then obtain their guns from illegal sources. Yes, which is why the next thing to do would be to CRACK DOWN on gun smuggling. Of course it would be quite impossible to completely eradicate the billion-dollar gun smuggling trade, but you can REDUCE it, and therefore stem another source of firearms for said criminals.


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 10, 2010)

In theory you might think it would work, but it does not.All the info available also points in opposite direction. This is not an opinion, it is a truth.

We here in America dont just have problems with criminals. Its also our justice system.If I remember correctly singapore has severe punishment for even considerably small crimes. Dont believe you have many rights down there to exercise either.

Guns cause crime like flys cause poop.

Guns are not the issue. Thats one thing we have done right over other countys. Our faults are in other places.

Of cousre I do not expect you get proper news there. Even here the media is controlled by libtards


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 10, 2010)

Draiman said:


> I wish I could get my hands on some _S. heros_!


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 10, 2010)

Very black castanicieps you have there. I like it


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 10, 2010)

Edited because I noticed the video I linked could possibly offend others


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey that's a cool looking pede Draiman.  If it was a female that had plings, I wonder if some would have more of a MJ color pattern.  So all of Malaysia has a gun ban?  I've wondered what the degree of privacy is over there.  Are there police on every street?  It's futile for the US to ban guns successfully imo.  It's big with two long borders shared with other countries.  Gov is getting too big with people in gov wanting more control than man has the right too have over another, on a day to day basis anyway.  I could go on and on about that, but it's not the WH.  Well 4 of my pedes have made chambers, hoping for some plings.  Too bad it's risky to mail pedes out of the US without expensive permits.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 10, 2010)

Why are guns involved in this thread?
I thought that this was about beautiful centipedes but I guess I was wrong.

*S-P*


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 10, 2010)

Guns don't kill people, centipedes do!


----------



## H. laoticus (Jun 10, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Guns don't kill people, centipedes do!


lol

Yep, no Malaysian jewel, but definitely a jewel nonetheless


----------



## Draiman (Jun 11, 2010)

nissan480 said:


> In theory you might think it would work, but it does not.All the info available also points in opposite direction. This is not an opinion, it is a truth.
> 
> We here in America dont just have problems with criminals. Its also our justice system.If I remember correctly singapore has severe punishment for even considerably small crimes. Dont believe you have many rights down there to exercise either.
> 
> ...


Believe me, I dislike my government and country for a lot of things (and will emigrate at the first opportunity!), but at least here corruption levels are one of the lowest in the world, just behind Switzerland if I remember correctly, and you can walk alone at night on the street without getting mugged.



presurcukr said:


>


Lol, nice pede, but I much prefer heros heros and heros arizonensis. :}



Galapoheros said:


> Hey that's a cool looking pede Draiman.  If it was a female that had plings, I wonder if some would have more of a MJ color pattern. Well 4 of my pedes have made chambers, hoping for some plings.  Too bad it's risky to mail pedes out of the US without expensive permits.


Exactly what I'm wondering as well. I hope to collect or buy a couple more and see if I can mate them. I'm also planning to mate one of my adult female S. subspinipes mutilans with a suspected male S. subspinipes dehaani later today. These two subspecies are found sympatrically in China, Burma and Vietnam, so it would be interesting.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 11, 2010)

Is castaneiceps color patterned too much like Sc mutilans that you'd be used to seeing so often?  I know some people are not so interested in castaneiceps because of that.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 11, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Is castaneiceps color patterned too much like Sc mutilans that you'd be used to seeing so often?  I know some people are not so interested in castaneiceps because of that.


Lol yeah, that's exactly it. Having said that though, I would still get one if I had the chance.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 11, 2010)

I think you'd be impressed to see a 7+ inch castaneiceps in person, you can really see a diff in person, ..lol imo.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 11, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> I think you'd be impressed to see a 7+ inch castaneiceps in person, you can really see a diff in person, ..lol imo.


Yeah definitely, I remember seeing the 10incher you collected! What happened to it?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 11, 2010)

nissan480 said:


> Glad you didnt, cause thats no MJ. By the way, how much do real ones run in those parts?
> 
> Still, nicer then a mutilans.
> 
> ...


I am looking, but I am having trouble seeing anything worth bragging about?

?


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 11, 2010)

hehe,

If you could name them I'd be impressed. And I dont mean generic names. What make,model and country of origin. Especially the top one.Kinda hard to be impressed if you dont know what your lookin at. Either way, you may not like my style of guns. I into russian stuff, combat weapons. I dont hunt, unless I need to. Oh, and playin call of duty does not make you a gun guy

I was more so bragging about our right to own them,not guns in the picture.

Shotgun was purchased while in college and living in an apartment. Haveing the 219 for it at the time was a huge purchase. Now, my shotgun (after college) was about 1200 not including labor I put into it.

I would love to talk guns with you to see where your at. No such thing as a crappy gun. They all serve a purpose and have a role they were designed to fill.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 11, 2010)

Just going by "look", I like the rifle in the middle, wood.



Draiman said:


> Yeah definitely, I remember seeing the 10incher you collected! What happened to it?


That one was cool!  It could stretch to 10' but while it was walking around, it was a solid 9.5 inches, I took a pic of it next to measuring tape.  Somebody else found it.  The bug guy here in charge of the inverts in a pet store said he had a few pedes brought into the store that were bigger than that one I had, I have no reason not to believe him.  I let that big one get out.  I have a problem with looking at and playing around with the stuff I'm most interested in.  So those are the ones I take the tops off the most, I screwed up and let some get loose over the years, and one was that big one:8o


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 11, 2010)

I remember that pic. For the longest time I had no idea it was heros. Thought it was a dehanni lol. 

That was my first rifle, a Christmas present when I was thirteen. Still have her and she's in great condition. Its a Chinese sks, an amazingly good gun for the money. Dad paid 100 bucks for it when the chinese were bringing guns in by the ship load, right before the Clinton ban. Man I miss those days. They sale for around 350 now, but still the best bang per buck around.


----------



## micheldied (Jun 13, 2010)

Draiman said:


> but at least here corruption levels are one of the lowest in the world, just behind Switzerland if I remember correctly, and you can walk alone at night on the street without getting mugged.


You can walk around in the middle of the night with a wad of cash in your hands here, and not get mugged.:}

Beautiful pede Gavin, what is it exactly?


----------



## super-pede (Jun 13, 2010)

micheldied said:


> You can walk around in the middle of the night with a wad of cash in your hands here, and not get mugged.:}
> 
> Beautiful pede Gavin, what is it exactly?


I have been mugged three times here in portland.Third was the last time ,now I carry a canister of pepper spray and a switchblade everywhere I go.


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2010)

back on topic 

Do you have more pictures of this specimen ?
and have you sexed it allready ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draiman (Jun 13, 2010)

Steven said:


> back on topic
> 
> Do you have more pictures of this specimen ?
> and have you sexed it allready ?


Not at the moment. However, that other specimen I collected (this one) was sent to Turgut Kocer for examination and taxonomically it turned out to be _S. subspinipes subspinipes_. Which is not surprising, of course.


----------

